# ArroHealth is hiring :)



## ValerieBatesHoffCPCCPMA (Mar 12, 2016)

Just wanted to inform my fellow coders who are seeking a remote HCC coding/auditing position that ArroHealth is preparing to interview and hire new staff in the next couple of weeks.

http://www.arrohealth.com/who-we-are/career-opportunities/


----------



## perkins05 (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks for information


----------

